# 2002 M3-Can't get an inspection sticker



## sharp100 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone-

I have been having the same issue as I can't get an inspection sticker every year. Apparently, the car computer and the station computer don't communicate properly and I am always reduced to go to BMW and get it from them.

So today I went to them as I didn't like the guy's attitude.
He comes back 45 mins later and tells they try to get a reading 3 times and they couldn't.

I'm supposed to bring it back tomorrow, but I'm having second thoughts as I never had this kind of issue with BMW anyway. 

Has anyone had this same issue?

Thanks for your replies.


----------

